# Help with Ich Disease.



## Ferchoz (Jul 29, 2009)

I have to Maroon Clownfish which I am having a big problem trying to pair, the samller one is in very bad shape because the female is chasing him everytime he on sight and yesterday when I came back from work, the male has white spots all over his buddy, I read this is the Ich Disease, but I cannot find any other way to treat this other than a QT tankl.. is there any other way to treat this?


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

The best way is treat in a QT or hospital tank. Never treat in your display if at all possible as you may suffer side effects to other tank inhabitants.

Maroons are known to be very agressive, I had one that bit the dickens out of me every time I reached in the tank. He would back up to one end then hammer me endlessly, biting and sometimes drawing blood until I withdrew my arm. For this reason I prefer Ocellaris or Percula clowns which seem to be more friendly, often swimming right into my hand and cuddling up there.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

do you have corals in with the clowns?


----------

